# goat "rescue" coming in today



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So I saw this pretty emaciated goat on CL. I tried to get any of my goat friends to buy her. I offered up all the meds. lol

Everyone already has too many goats (is that really a thing?).

So my one friend is picking her up today and bringing her to my farm. Then my other friend (who is a member here and a neighbor) will be taking her for a week for some good forage feeding.

I'm going to have her here tonight to de worm, cocci treat (she has that thin hunched look about her).

I have a lot on my plate but I figure I can afford to fix her up, get her weight up and then find her a good home.

She kidded 6 months ago and is 2 years old togg/saanen mix.

Pics to follow when she gets here.

But I figure:

#1 Baycox her
#2 Broad specturm de wormer like ivomec plus or Valbazen (can I do baycox and de wormers at the same time?)
#3 Hooves, check her over for any health issues.
#4 Copper bolous

and then turn her out into decent pasture for a week, then bring her back, re worm, and start out slowly on concentrates? Should I do a b complex injection too?

I know to not start her out too quickly on feed if she's emaciated as that can make her worse.

I've gotten some skinny goats before, heck I've had some goats get really skinny on my watch from various reasons but I've never seen a goat that appears this emaciated.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh ps she's used to being on a tether so I hope its not too weird for her to not be on one. Any advice there?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would do the wormer first 3 times 10 days apart and then baycox. I think doing both at the same time would be too taxing on the system, but that is just my thought. Also, she should do okay not being tethered, just make sure the fence is secure... Good luck with her.... She's pretty Oh yes, before and after pics is a must


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> I would do the wormer first 3 times 10 days apart and then baycox. I think doing both at the same time would be too taxing on the system, but that is just my thought. Also, she should do okay not being tethered, just make sure the fence is secure... Good luck with her.... She's pretty Oh yes, before and after pics is a must


And she's naturally polled!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Pics? I agree with doing one then the other. I'd deworm first.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with deworm then baycox. That is great that you are saving her.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, her eyelids are STARK white. She got a "handfull of de wormer pellets once a month". Never copper, no loose minerals, he didn't know what cocci was.

The gal who picked her up for me gently educated the owner in hopes of him doing better with his other four goats. She's from a mixed horned/polled herd so she knows about horns so that's good.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Dayna said:


> And she's naturally polled!


What, polled?? Hmm, reconsidering if I really have too many goats! Shoot, I am going to fall in love with her while she is staying here and have to buy her from you... Guess I better start selling some things 

If you think doing Baycox and wormer at the same time might be too taxing, you could do the Baycox, and I can start her on herbal dewormer for the week she is here. That should kill off at least some of the worms, but in a gentle way that won't overload her. Then, when you are done with Baycox, you can do the more intense chemical wormer if needed. Unless has a terrible case of worms that might kill her right away, cocci scares me more, since it causes permanent damage. That is just an idea, as you know, I am FAR from and expert.

I wanted to send in fecals on all my goats after I do another round of herbal wormer on all of them, so I could send in fecals for her at the same time to see what else is needed for her.

I have a 10' x 10' stall that is part of that paddock. I'm thinking maybe we should lock her in there when she first gets there, with some hay, if she is not used to getting lots of fresh grass, and I can let her out into the grass for an hour at a time, twice a day for the first few days. I have never fed hay, but my understanding is that they can not overeat on hay, but they can overeat on grass if they have been basically tied up and starved for a while?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she is pretty, even skinny...Im sure her new surroundings are a stressor, and new goats to deal with...B complex wouldn't hurt,B 12 for anemia, red cell once a day for a week then once a week to help with that......Glad you were able to get her....she's in good hands now..

I remember reading, ( maybe on here) that there are benefits to worming and treating for cocci at the same time....like one supports the other...??


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

LOL now everyone is in love with her. My hubby really likes her and named her Taffy.  The gal who picked her up was like... maybe I have to keep her! And she talked the guy down to $60 purchase price from $100.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

lilaalil said:


> What, polled?? Hmm, reconsidering if I really have too many goats! Shoot, I am going to fall in love with her while she is staying here and have to buy her from you... Guess I better start selling some things
> 
> If you think doing Baycox and wormer at the same time might be too taxing, you could do the Baycox, and I can start her on herbal dewormer for the week she is here. That should kill off at least some of the worms, but in a gentle way that won't overload her. Then, when you are done with Baycox, you can do the more intense chemical wormer if needed. Unless has a terrible case of worms that might kill her right away, cocci scares me more, since it causes permanent damage. That is just an idea, as you know, I am FAR from and expert.
> 
> ...


She's been tethered and eating grass on the tether and has nice solid poops. So I would think she could go right out into the grassy area.

I hope someone can chime in on the herbal de wormer and treat for cocci first? I'm waiting to do anything till I figure out what is best.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Ooops, nevermind my last post. Hadn't seen yours where you said she had white eyelids. I'd probably use a wormer first, then. She is pretty, and looks fairly happy, and healthy, despite being thin. Hard to tell under that fur, but she's probably not in worse shape than my Nubians were.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

lilaalil said:


> Ooops, nevermind my last post. Hadn't seen yours where you said she had white eyelids. I'd use a wormer first, then. She is pretty, and looks fairly happy, and healthy, despite being thin. Hard to tell under that fur, but she's probably not in worse shape than my Nubians were.


I can feel all her bones... but then again I feel feel all Bonnies bones and she gets as much food as she wants, but she sleeps a large portion of the day when the other goats are out foraging.

There is NO buck on the property (he brings a buck in for a month once a year) so I can be pretty sure she's not pregnant. I was thinking of doing Valbazen, its a really wide spectrum de wormer.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Dayna said:


> I can feel all her bones... but then again I feel feel all Bonnies bones and she gets as much food as she wants, but she sleeps a large portion of the day when the other goats are out foraging.
> 
> There is NO buck on the property (he brings a buck in for a month once a year) so I can be pretty sure she's not pregnant. I was thinking of doing Valbazen, its a really wide spectrum de wormer.


Whatever you used for Ashley last time seemed to work really well.

I can still give her herbal wormer to help her along while she is here too. The one I use is supposed to work on cocci as well. I can see that it does help whenever I have had a goat come through with an issue, but I don't have the personal experience yet to trust it when a goat is in dire straights, like white eyelids. And in that case, for it to have any chance of pulling her out of that, I would have to use it like every few hours for the first day, then like 4 times a day the next day, etc, etc.; not really doable with me not living on the property right now.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I think I could feel every vertabrae, all the way up, on my Nubians when I got them. But they got so much better, so fast, with some good food.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

lilaalil said:


> Whatever you used for Ashley last time seemed to work really well.
> 
> I can still give her herbal wormer to help her along while she is here too. The one I use is supposed to work on cocci as well. I can see that it does help whenever I have had a goat come through with an issue, but I don't have the personal experience yet to trust it when a goat is in dire straights, like white eyelids. And in that case, for it to have any chance of pulling her out of that, I would have to use it like every few hours for the first day, then like 4 times a day the next day, etc, etc.; not really doable with me not living on the property right now.


I think it was valbazen.

Can you send me the link to the herbal wormers? I will compensate you as well for doing that.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

*goat "rescue" coming in today*

Just FYI you do need to deworm her with Valbalzen or Ivomec + 3 times every 10 days apart then you can go to the herbal wormers... Herbals don't kill the worms, they just make it so the environment is inhospitable for them. Copper also helps with that...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Just FYI you do need to deworm her with Valbalzen or Ivomec + 3 times every 10 days apart then you can go to the herbal wormers... Herbals don't kill the worms, they just make it so the environment is inhospitable for them. Copper also helps with that...


Yes, I will do the full de worm term.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Dayna said:


> LOL now everyone is in love with her. My hubby really likes her and named her Taffy.  The gal who picked her up was like... maybe I have to keep her! And she talked the guy down to $60 purchase price from $100.


I can see why...she's really cute


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

she "looks" happy good job helping her :hi5:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...She's beautiful! And I know she'll be even beautifuller when you are all done with her!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Taffys eyelid scoring is now a nice dark pink!!!

She's also up to 60#s!!!! I think she was 46 pounds when I got her (I forgot to write it down)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good job


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's so sweet. A grade A+ pet quality goat. I wanna get her all fixed up and then make a decision to keep or find her a good quality pet home. I've not quite decided yet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's just gorgeous! It's great you got her and fixed her up! Poor girl. 
Don't know why I didn't see this thread before now


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm so glad she's doing well. She really is sweet. I don't think I ever heard a single peep out of her the whole time she was at my place. She just seemed content and grateful.

AND, she has the most insanely fluffy fuzzy pants I've ever seen, and on such a little goat!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

lilaalil said:


> I'm so glad she's doing well. She really is sweet. I don't think I ever heard a single peep out of her the whole time she was at my place. She just seemed content and grateful.
> 
> AND, she has the most insanely fluffy fuzzy pants I've ever seen, and on such a little goat!


hahah I've been calling her "Taffy Fluffy Pants"!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is a couple more pictures and an update!

Her eyelids are a nice deep red color now. She's growing in height and in weight. Her coat is amazing. She loves all supplements, anything I give her.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So sweet, and beautiful️


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

lilaalil said:


> AND, she has the most insanely fluffy fuzzy pants I've ever seen, and on such a little goat!


She looks kind of like a breed from India; can't remember the name at all but there's a website, Roy's Farm, also Modern Farming Methods, in India. The guy does breed profiles for goats, cows, rabbits etc. & there are sure some interesting ones! The Indian perspective on farming is also pretty cool, & his use of the English language is kind of charming.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

I noticed a chicken walking away in your pic!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

hahahaha yeah I have a lot of chickens!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks good!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lookin' good!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

She is so cute! Looking great, too!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Better and sweet hens!*



Dayna said:


> Here is a couple more pictures and an update!
> 
> Her eyelids are a nice deep red color now. She's growing in height and in weight. Her coat is amazing. She loves all supplements, anything I give her.


Haha! I love the hens! I would love roosters too, but everyone frowns upon the boys! Gee, I love the sound they make!☺. Sincerely I do!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she hardly looks like the same goat! good job!!


----------

